# 1976 400 motor into a 68 frame question



## FB68 (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking through Year One at motor mounts, I see that they have mounts listed for the 400 CI engines from 68-74, then an adapter for 77-79 year engines.

I called and asked what I should use for the 1976 400 CI engine I have going into a 68 frame, and the fella didn't know! Suggested I type in the question to the tech support line at Year One.

Any of you folks know what I should use?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the 76' block should be drilled with 4 mount holes per side, if so you can use your 68' style mounts on the second and fourth lugs from the front.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, should be four holes, so you can mount firebird or lemans. Shouldn't need anything special..


----------



## FB68 (Aug 1, 2010)

Got it, thanks!


----------

